
Advanced Concurrency Patterns in Go - eandre
https://encore.dev/blog/advanced-go-concurrency
======
gfs
I know the author points out that the errgroup example usage is safe because
each goroutine writes to their own index but I think in general you should
always guard data structures that aren't thread safe. Relying on the layout of
a slice could lead to a data race in the future.

~~~
eandre
That's a reasonable point. Maybe I should update the post to guard it with a
mutex to discourage newcomers from doing something subtle. Thanks for the
feedback!

